# hey new here



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

just saying hello i'm new to this site and relativly new to traping this was my first year heres my totals if your interrested

****-7
reds-1
grinners-5
yotrs-1
rabbits-1
squirrels-1

any hints are tips would be great thanks alot


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tyler!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

